# Epic Failure: splitting Hickory by Hand



## richg (Nov 9, 2010)

Gang, 

I was lucky to receive a pantload of shagbark hickory rounds from a neighbor. I tried splitting a few 24-inch rounds with a 15 lb Mega Mule Maul, which was a total failure. It would have been easier trying to split them with a spatula. Time to rent a splitter.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 9, 2010)

You need to work those big boys from the outside in.  Chip off what you can on your way to the middle...


----------



## javier (Nov 9, 2010)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> You need to work those big boys from the outside in.  Chip off what you can on your way to the middle...



That is def easier said than done. I had a whole load of rounds about that size. It sucked even with the splitter. Full of twist and knots. Good luck. Great wood , but that size rounds are hard to justify.


----------



## lukem (Nov 9, 2010)

You might have better luck if you halve or quarter them with your saw, then split.  My be work it over renting the splitter depending on how many you have.


----------



## certified106 (Nov 9, 2010)

Save your back and time rent a splitter! All the hickory I process is what convinced me to buy mine.


----------



## CTYank (Nov 9, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> Gang,
> 
> I was lucky to receive a pantload of shagbark hickory rounds from a neighbor. I tried splitting a few 24-inch rounds with a 15 lb Mega Mule Maul, which was a total failure. It would have been easier trying to split them with a spatula. Time to rent a splitter.



BTDT. Some day in Jan/Feb when it's solidly frozen, it'll split much more easily.

If you must start now, you could rent a hydraulic, or "noodle" a seam in a side as a starter for wedge & maul, or rip same on an end face.

I've found that lighter mauls work best on the nasty stuff- higher velocity and better control.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 9, 2010)

Put em in the fire . . . they'll split while giving up their BTUs


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 9, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Put em in the fire . . . they'll split while giving up their BTUs



Man, what do you have... one of those 127 cu.ft. "Quads" stoves?  

I have a bunch of shagbark rounds still waiting to be split.  I had some that the Fiskars just bounced off and the 8-pound maul didn't do much better, so I gave up and decided to noodle them with the saw when I get around to it.

When I got a nice load of cherry delivered a few days ago, I was telling the guy about how hard hickory can be to split.  The guy didn't believe me, so I gave him the 8-pounder to give one a whack.  Split like oak, no stringness or anything, just two nice, clean faces.

Boy did I feel silly.  He still doesn't believe it can be tough to split.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 10, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he will come split the rest of it for a 6 pack?

Gary


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 10, 2010)

You may drop off all shagbark hickory at my place. I will gladly accept all and won't even complain while splitting.


----------



## joshlaugh (Nov 10, 2010)

I split almost 4 cord of bitternut hickory last fall by hand and really didn't have to much trouble.  Similar to elm I start on the outside of the round and split off the outer edges before I tackle the heartwood.  If it is a tough round with lots of knots I either noodle it or take the saw to it and cut it in half and use the shorter pieces in my little 3cb stove.  Hickory is one of my favorite trees for its usefullness to wildlife, nice form and how well it burns.


----------



## bigtall (Nov 10, 2010)

I've got lots of hickory waiting me. Got started on some the other day. On the bigger rounds, I try to find a crack around the outside and use the wedge there. Once halved, the super splitter gets it done.


----------



## CTburning (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a real ghetto technique.  I use my Sears craftsman axe (guaranteed for life) keep it razor sharp and drive it into the center of the round.  I then beat it with my sledge and wedges and if I have to my other axle or maul (both craftsman).  I abuse those tools because they are free replacements and I do break at least one axe year.  The rest of my tools I take good care of and when the big rounds are in quarters, I pull out the Friskars and make short work of them.


----------



## johnn (Nov 10, 2010)

No easy chore, thats for sure! But at least get er al cut before you give in, for the bark alone will send you to the bank, sharpening chains, if you let her dry too much!


----------



## gerry100 (Nov 10, 2010)

Have hand split some hickory over the years.

The lenght is more critical than the diameter, anything over 12in gets difficult.

Developing a good , consistent, hard hitting stroke and working from the edges can get it done. It will take more strokes and the accuracy to hit the same spot 2-3 times .

Cutting to a shorter lenght, at least part way and splitting form the top could help.


----------



## ROBERT F (Nov 10, 2010)

CTburning said:
			
		

> I have a real ghetto technique.  I use my Sears craftsman axe (guaranteed for life) keep it razor sharp and drive it into the center of the round.  I then beat it with my sledge and wedges and if I have to my other axle or maul (both craftsman).  I abuse those tools because they are free replacements and I do break at least one axe year.  The rest of my tools I take good care of and when the big rounds are in quarters, I pull out the Friskars and make short work of them.


  Striking one working tool with another working tool is NEVER a good idea!  But I have done it myself!


----------



## richg (Nov 10, 2010)

Gang, 

Just for shirts and giggles, I went back out and gave it another try with the Fiskars Super Splitter. I aimed at the edges of the large rounds and was able to slice off a few small splits, but the amount of effort involved far outweighs the cost of a renting a splitter. A Tree guy who I'm friends with will rent me his splitter for $50.00 for a week, so this becomes a no-brainer. With a 2-year old son I don't have time to pee, let alone wrestle with hand-splitting hickory.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 10, 2010)

richg said:
			
		

> Gang,
> 
> Just for shirts and giggles, I went back out and gave it another try with the Fiskars Super Splitter. I aimed at the edges of the large rounds and was able to slice off a few small splits, but the amount of effort involved far outweighs the cost of a renting a splitter. A Tree guy who I'm friends with will rent me his splitter for $50.00 for a week, so this becomes a no-brainer. With a 2-year old son I don't have time to pee, let alone wrestle with hand-splitting hickory.



Oh Yeah Great deal there!


----------



## hoosierhick (Nov 11, 2010)

+1 Get that splitter !


----------



## Gark (Nov 11, 2010)

I never got hickory, is it as tough to split as American Elm?


----------

